# Way of the Roses (Morecambe to Bridlington) in 1 day?



## Paul_L (19 Nov 2011)

Ok, this isn't touring or expedition really, more like senseless torture.

This summer a group of 10 of us did the Way of the Roses coast to coast route (171 miles) over 2 days. We're all regular cyclists and decided against what appears to be a preference to do it over 3 days. We split the two days roughly 50:50 in terms of distance stopping in Boroughbridge overnight.

When we got to Brid, with the inevitable celebratory beer having an effect i voiced the possibility of whether it could be done in one day, and surprisingly a couple others had been thinking the same.

Anyway, having thought no more about it for a few months, i was reminded about this challenge yesterday and i think it's fair to say we have a smaller group of 5 out of the orginal 10 who are up for it.

So, a question to you all. Is this just plain daft or an acheivable challenge. We've all ridden rides circa 100 to 120miles before, but that's a world of difference from 170miles. Or is it? Is the only difference nutrition and drinking (and boredom!).

We followed the signed route almost exactly first time round, so we'd be looking to by-pass the rougher roads and cycle paths, and probably by-pass York centre altogether.

Obviously we'd be looking at June or July to max out on daylight and would need to consider logistics required to probably start cycling by say 5am, and ideally we'd need a support vehicle to carry tools and other kit , but what would people's thoughts be on what prep work would be needed, and has anyone else done this?

Ta.


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Nov 2011)

Sounds like a 270km Audax to me. Add another 30km and you make it a full 300! Entirely possible. Travel light. No support vehicle needed. Good luck.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2011)

And there's me thinking "Do I do it in 2 or 3 days next year?"

1 day's a possibility - you obviously now know the route. June would make the most sense due to daylight.


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Nov 2011)

Do it. Even better join audax and do it as mentioned above

My PB is 400km in 21 hours with a group and 400km on my own in 23 1/2 hours and no support 

All you need is training and knowing what to take/not take and eat drink correctly and find a pace that suits you
Some people take to it easy. I myself took 5 years till I upped my game to doing 400km events 

I think it comes with time and doing lots of shorter rides and slowly upping your game so you feel comfortable. If you don't feel confident on the day and lack in training/experiance then things can go wrong and you just end up making your self ill and not enjoying it

And the end of the day long distance cycling is about going out and enjoing yourself, it's not about going out and punishing yourself.


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Nov 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> And the end of the day long distance cycling is about going out and enjoing yourself, it's not about going out and punishing yourself.


Hi YM. Fancy turning this route into a DIY 300 and doing it in the summer?


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Nov 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> Hi YM. Fancy turning this route into a DIY 300 and doing it in the summer?



Hi Darrel. Only If you fancy doing the route as route mapping ain't my thing as you already know 
Maybe I'll get one of them Garmins this year ? although it would take the fun out of not knowing if Im lost or not


----------



## 400bhp (19 Nov 2011)

Yes, it can be done. if you do it on one of the longest daylight days, have the wind behind you and press on then it can be achieved in daylight hours.

I've done Morcambe to Scarborough in one day, on 2 occasions. That was 135 miles. The first time we set off around 7:30 am and arrived at 6:45 IIRC, with about an hours daylight left. We had the wind behind us all the way

The second time we left about 6:45 am and arrived about 7pm. It had gone dark (we did it in April). The wind was against us all day.

We stopped 3 times for food & refreshment. I did it with a mate who is not a good hill climber and I was waiting a lot going over the tops. I could have done both rides 1-2 hours quicker by myself.


----------



## Paul_L (21 Nov 2011)

Manged to fix a date for the trip. Friday 13th (hope that isn't a jinx) July! A group of 6 of us will do it probably on a slightly shortened route of 160 miles.


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (22 Nov 2011)

Hey I grew up in Morecambe ..... Lancaster Rd School ......


----------



## Garz (22 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> I've done Morcambe to Scarborough in one day, on 2 occasions. That was 135 miles.


 
Using this as a sensible guauge then it is achievable. Of course like mentioned previously a long day of sunlight would be prefferable and plenty of long day in the saddle training should make this comfortable.

For another comparison (if you can call it that) I completed a 113 mile sportive in around eight hours with little training, so taking it easier with a couple of rest stops should cover most miles in twelve hours.
Would be a nice challenge to get notched on the belt!


----------



## Paul_L (28 Apr 2012)

just an update on this.

Date fixed.

Route fixed. About 165 miles in the end, sticking to the signed route apart from a slight detour around York centre and to avoid the rough sections near Austwick and Stamford Bridge.

B&Bs and trains booked.

Training going well. Done several rides of 50 to 60 miles and have been averaging 120miles / week for the last month. Stepping upto 80 mile rides in two weeks and got a 115 mile sportive exactly a month before, with a lot more climbing that we'll be faced with.

One of the lad's wife is driving with us so we've got a food / spares / tool carrier with us with offers a bit of security. She can also act as sag wagon but hopefully it won't come to that.

Also raising a few quid for charity as well. http://www.justgiving.com/Roses-Riders-2

10 weeks to go. Bring it on.


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 May 2014)

Paul_L said:


> just an update on this.
> 
> Date fixed.
> 
> ...


Did you ever do this? Any ride report? Thinking of organising this for 2015.


----------

